# Introducing PaceMasters - F1 Racing inspired watches



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello Gents,

my name is Evgeny and I am the founder of PaceMasters Watches

We are a young yet ambition company, who specializes in racing-inspired watches.

Our first project - Paddock Chronograph - is a Formula 1 racing inspired mecha-quartz chronograph powered by SII VK67 movement. It has a completely original design, and there are some unique racing parts which we wanted to implement in it, like a Pit Board with different signs which enframes the date window, start grid and Pole position marks on the chapter ring, and a carbon fiber layer as part of the multi-layered dial. We wanted to make something unique and really took our time to design it all from scratch. The design team consist of two great professionals: one is a watchmaker with many projects behind, another one is a car designer from Berlin, who helped us a lot to find our style.

We have many visuals, design descriptions, as well as development story in the blog, and I would appreciate your comments, as watch-enthusiasts, if we managed to do it right.

Please feel free to comment and ask questions and also check out more details on the website at www.pace-masters.com


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks quite good - what price are you looking at?


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

not bad, like the use of carbon/ dial, yep need a indication of price like richy says, reminds me a little of chopards ( no offence :biggrin: )

deano


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The design is far from the worst I've seen, although green is always a bit of a marmite colour with watches it seems. It certainly aids readability in the colour chosen, but it is just way too neon for me, and I'm one who does like green on a watch.

The date window stuff though.. Huge turn off for me, looks completely naff. I see nothing wrong with a watch having a racing or other inspiration, but that is taking it too far imo.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

hughlle said:


> The design is far from the worst I've seen, although green is always a bit of a marmite colour with watches it seems. It certainly aids readability in the colour chosen, but it is just way too neon for me, and I'm one who does like green on a watch.


 Er, that looks yellow on my laptop screen, not green. One of us needs to check their monitor calibration mate (clue: It's you :laugh: )

Back to the OP, it's a nice looking watch but I'm struggling to see how it can be described as "a completely original design". However, would I wear one? Yep, definitely. I wonder how much they are...?  :laughing2dw:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Well that's me proved wrong! Always look at these threads and think not another one!! And usually the product offered doesn't appeal to me in the least.But then I saw the first picture and thought mmm that looks different and nice. Interesting web site very informative, but without a price point it's hard to fully judge wether it's VFM or another one that passes me by.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Er, that looks yellow on my laptop screen, not green. One of us needs to check their monitor calibration mate (clue: It's you :laugh: )
> 
> Back to the OP, it's a nice looking watch but I'm struggling to see how it can be described as "a completely original design". However, would I wear one? Yep, definitely. I wonder how much they are...?  :laughing2dw:


 Looks slime/neon green on my S7

They describe it as acid yellow on their page. Maybe I should visit the opticians!

I am adament! It is green! http://www.colorhexa.com/96a114


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

hughlle said:


> Looks slime/neon green on my S7
> 
> They describe it as acid yellow on their page. Maybe I should visit the opticians!
> 
> I am adament! It is green! http://www.colorhexa.com/96a114


 Ha ha, you win mate (in other words, we will have to agree to disagree, but I am definitely right) :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Ha ha, you win mate (in other words, we will have to agree to disagree, but I am definitely right) :laugh:


 Well I did an online test and it said I wasn't colour blind  I'm genuinely interested to hear what others think though. It just looks like a (painful) hue of green to me.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:alcoholic: Pass me the Brandy someone?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

hughlle said:


> It just looks like a (painful) hue of green to me.


 That's weird, because to me it looks very much like..... "acid yellow" :yahoo:

Now that we've clearly established I have won, what's my prize? :whistling:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Take your pick.










Oh wait, you might like quartz but I believe you still have a modicum of good taste


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

hughlle said:


> Oh wait, you might like quartz but I believe you still have a modicum of good taste


 My worst nightmare, bloody NATOs should all be burned :laughing2dw:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Davey P said:


> My worst nightmare, bloody NATOs should all be burned :laughing2dw:


 No disagreement. Just going to flog them as a job lot for £20. Worst purchase ever!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

hughlle said:


> No disagreement. Just going to flog them as a job lot for £20. Worst purchase ever!


 Well, I suppose they're not that bad for 20p... oh wait, 20 QUID??? (Actually a pretty good bargain if you like that sort of thing, so they should be gone in no time...) :tongue:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I wear wool jumpers leather shoes and a double breasted overcoat. Something tells me I should have known they weren't for me :crazy5vh:


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

hughlle said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you might like quartz but I believe you still have a modicum of good taste


 My Momma told me told me "if you have nothing NICE to say,Don't say anything" (can a make a Vomiting sound?)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

thegreentreefrog said:


> My Momma told me told me "if you have nothing NICE to say,Don't say anything" (can a make a Vomiting sound?)


 My dear departed Mum always used to say "people respect you for being honest" :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

They are smaller and just obnoxious as 'Boy Scouts belts'............and, sorry, Hugh, it's deffo flouro yellow....same as a hi-vis vest...


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

It looks yellow on my screen but erring to the side of a slightly fluorescent yellow. Similar to that used by Valentino Rossi for his bike number, makes a difference if you change your screen brightness from low to high. Nice watch by the way. I would like to see the yellow bits in other colours as I don't like yellow on watches. Sorry, I know you always get one. I don't have anything against yellow as a colour, I don't even know why I don't like it on watches, I just don't.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I like the watch, but please remove the adornment around the date. Racing is all about removing all nonsense and focusing on functional excellence to get you that slight edge. A watch that has extraneous nonsense to me says "fake."


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks cool I think but if that's a date and not a lap measurement complication it needs to go. Also, a racer driver has no need for a date window :biggrin:

Nice watch though. I'd probably wear one.... happy to test one out and review it OP?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Pacemasters_Evgeny said:


>


 Back to the watch. I absolutely love it! The font and markings are very reminiscent of F1, the start markers are inspired and the I adore the lap sign around the date. It made me smile and say "oh wow, I like that!".

It's the first watch I've seen in this section to do that, and I'm not even an F1 fan.

I'm guessing it'll be around the £350 mark (without researching further), is that about right?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Just done the survey and signed up too.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I'll go for this one as fitting a straight end bracelet like a Strapcode Engineer will be simple and effective.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Well I did an online test and it said I wasn't colour blind  I'm genuinely interested to hear what others think though. It just looks like a (painful) hue of green to me.


 Looks yellow on my PC


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks yellow to me as well and I'm colour blind.

:laugh: :laugh:

I actually like the pit board date idea, something a bit different for a change. Looks like a bit of effort has been put in to it instead of the usual also rans.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> My dear departed Mum always used to say "people respect you for being honest" :laughing2dw:


 And having the ability to run faster. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Apologize for coming late with reply guys.

Have been busy with prototypes, testing and stuff.

Thanks for sharing your thought and comments.

- Well, first of all, it is Acid Yellow and to make it easier it is Pantone 388U or color code #e8ff10. Anyways, it really depends on the monitor calibration. I understand someone might not like it on watches, but hey, these are racing inspired so why not to follow some racing code to make look different.

- Someone mentioned about being "unique". Well did our homework to make Paddock Chrono look different from others, and also each part of the watches are 100% original designed, apart from the movement itself. So we didn't go with simple OEM model like some other brands do.

- The pit board around the date disk. Well, that is a point where we can do some customization (to put driver's or team's name, or another memorable thing). Stanard words are just related to racing and are pretty common, but we are already working on some limited editions to honor some memorable GP's, dates and drivers. Collectors and racing fans should love it. For folks who really find this one distracting, there is an option of the black pit board as well. Again, it is part of the design and without it Paddock Chrono would be another dull watches I believe.

- Straps. We gonna offer an Alcantara strap with butterfly buckle, some Nato options (yeah, I know) and a couple of leather and silicone as well. Now testing them to get the right fitting and also checking if they do match the style or not.

- Pricing. We gonna start with Mecha-Quartz version first, which should be somewhere around £270-300 for pre-order and will go up to £360-370 as a retail price.

Later this year we will release an automatic version with ETA 7750 onboard, skeleton case back and half dimmed front (just to show the movement a bit).

That will be somewhere around £700-750. So if you are up to the more hi-end option, just sign up for the newsletter and will keep you updated on the progress.

Feel free to ask more comments if any.

Also, you can ping me on Facebook (@pacemasterswatches) or Instagram (@pacemasters)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you mentioned the lume yet? What variety, color, and how about a pic...?


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Lume is a pure white BGW9 which is one of the brightest and long-lasting (it is second from the left on the lume chart)

It is applied on the numerals (filled inside) and on the hands. There is an image I copied from the website to show it.

By the way, we have a blog where we share our progress so you can track it and also learn how we came up to that design, some of the inspirations, design stages and so on.

That could be interesting to learn the process form the inside.

Here is the link - www.pace-masters.com/blog


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll be grabbing one of these on pre-order if this combination is available (and with hidden lugs)...










Will pop that on a Strapcode Engineer bracelet.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Or a Maratac S-series Zulu in yellow (still on sale at CountyComm when I last looked).


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Chromejob said:


> Or a Maratac S-series Zulu in yellow (still on sale at CountyComm when I last looked).


 What is the logo on that, is it BDWF?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The Mk II Graywater was a 50 piece LE for the PMWF, or Poor Man's Watch Forum. The forum was disbanded after a tragedy, and reborn as the Wallet Friendly Watch Forum, but the dials were already printed.


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Got some prototypes, guys.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed! I love the polished lip on the SS bezel, and the yellow on black on the PVD. Cracking pieces.


----------



## Sometimes its Gus (Feb 22, 2018)

Its defo yellow to me too.

This is a good watch and the marketing is good, so will do well. Have established what price it will be yet?


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Sometimes its Gus said:


> This is a good watch and the marketing is good, so will do well. Have established what price it will be yet?


 Hey, the Mecha-Q will be somewhere around $400 as pre-order price and up to $500-550 as retail later one. Feel free to sign up on the web-site so we could keep you updated on the launch time. By the way, some more macro photos are coming within couple of days


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, no doubt it`ll appeal to some people but not me


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

The more I look at it, the more I like the PVD version...


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

hey guys and @Filterlab we have added some macro shots at the Gallery section on the website (pace-masters.com/gallery), so you can see all types of case polishing and more details. And you should know we are working on making it even better 

Here you go with some of them


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Love it! I'm heading over there now. Cheers.

Attention to detail like this is what makes a watch special....


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Guys just wanted to share a picture of Alcantara strap we gonna use as one of the straps, and also ask for some feedback.

There is a survey on our website on the straps colors and materials we would like you to help on. It will take a minute but will help a lot to understand the preferences.

Link: www.pace-masters.com/survey2


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Ideal material for a racing-inspired watch strap. :thumbsup:


----------



## AshvinN3 (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm definitely liking this watch. The strap looks nice too!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, no doubt it`ll appeal to some people but not me


 Doesn't appeal to me either, and looks green.


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Another +1 for Green, Turpinr :thumbsup: Hope you will like our next model


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey guys, just wanted to add some more photos to show how it looks on the wrist and in interior.

Alcantara strap is a perfect match with 911's interior


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey guys, just wanted to update you that we are now live with pre-orders so back us here


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey Guys, I wanted to share some updates on what gonna do.
During previous months we have got a lot of feedback and has some plans to improve the product.

First of all we are adding more styles and color combinations. Now the Paddock Chronograph series has 4 collections:



Professional - this is original design with the pit board, racing message on it and multi-color chapter ring. Other collections (below) will have less racing details and one dominating color, not multicolor.


Checkered - this collection has one major color and a checkered pattern on the subdial ring at 9 o-clock.


Racetrack - this collection has one major color and a checkered pattern on the big chapter ring. The inspiration comes from the racetrack kerbs. Similar racing style (though inspired by Space theme in that case) could be found on Omega's TinTin Speedmaster.


Legendary Circuits - this would be a limited edition of Racetrack collection where the Kerbs colors are inspired by the most legendary circuits like Spa Francorchamps, Brazilian Interlagos and of course the Le Mans.


Moreover, to make the product more affordable and reach more audience we will be offering leather straps, and Alcantara strap will be offered as an upgrade. Alcantara is a premium fabric and having it as standard feature leads to a higher price.

You can browse all the styles and collections HERE, and also feel free to make a reservation.

When making a reservation you will get up to 40% discount at launch time.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice, a great looking and expanding range. :thumbsup:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

@Pacemasters_Evgeny If you really want tp promote these then why not send Roy a free sample so that he can arrange for a detailed review to be posted.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

@Pacemasters_Evgeny why when I look at the watches there are there no prices on your page, a 40% discount means nothing if there is no price to compare against? :sign_question:


----------



## BadJuJu (Oct 11, 2018)

what a nice watch


----------



## Pacemasters_Evgeny (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey Guys,

we are back to KS with Paddock Chronograph and updated strategy. Now we are offering leather strap as base, and also just one pit board message available, so the price is reduced to $235 (for 24hours as of now) and will grow to $250-270 during pre-order period. And the Alcantara strap is available as an upgrade at +$50. Check it out via link to KS


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow, gorgeous! I love it!!!


----------

